# My horse is unsellable (sarcoids)



## R.A.H (25 April 2012)

My horse has a few Sarcoids around his sheath are & axilla. They haven't changed in the last 2 years & aren't where his tack would rub. He had one on his ear a while ago that was growing at a rapid rate. So had that removed all fine for 6 months then it grew back again. My vet sent photos of to Liverpool & they said that laser surgery was the only option. So he had laser surgery on his to remove sarcoid, but also took a good bit of his ear off aswell. His ear healed well & was looking great. Until last week I noticed a little crusty bit coming back on his ear. I spoke to my & he said that all we can do is try laser surgery again. But if we do that he'll have no ear left. Then what happens if it comes back again??

Aswell as all this happening I need to sell him because I can't look after him, I have 2 kids to take care of & I haven't got any family around me to help. So at the moment he's out on loan to a college. 

I really don't know what to do, nobody will want to buy him like this. I seriously thinking about having him put to sleep, I can't see a future for him. I just don't know what to do. Everytime I think about I just want to break down.


----------



## true dragon (25 April 2012)

try not to fret! im sure there will be many people who would take him, especially as he is being schooled by the college! well schooled horses that are safe enough for students are like gold dust!  could the college have him on permanent loan? or even buy him?

the sarcoids are not where the tack is, so are just unsightly.  You may not be able to ask top money for him, but im sure someone out there would love him.


----------



## L&M (25 April 2012)

No he is not - you may just have to be realistic with your price.

I sold a lovely 14.2hh welsh cob last Autumn who had sarcoids on his sheath area. I bought him with them, and they did not put me off either. I was totally honest in his ad and priced him at £2500, which I got. Although I only had 3 people book into see him, he sold to the first viewer within a week, and who didn't even get him vetted. 

Sarcoids are a bigger issue to some people than others, but if the horse is everything a buyer wants they may well be able to see beyond them. I was lucky as my chap was a proven all rounder, with some BS winnings, hunted and was a dream to hack, so had a lot of positives to outweigh the sarcoids.

I replaced him with a cribber - again a lot of people might discount a horse with a vice, but I feel I got a bargain!! 

Good luck and focus on the positives!


----------



## R.A.H (25 April 2012)

true dragon said:



			try not to fret! im sure there will be many people who would take him, especially as he is being schooled by the college! well schooled horses that are safe enough for students are like gold dust!  could the college have him on permanent loan? or even buy him?

the sarcoids are not where the tack is, so are just unsightly.  You may not be able to ask top money for him, but im sure someone out there would love him. 

Click to expand...

no the college will only loan him. I have him back in the holidays. 

i'm asking £1200 for him. I was asking more but i kept getting rude people saying that i shouldnt expect that for a horse with sarcoids. So i've dropped the price on him. He's a purebred cleveland bay and is generally a good allrounder.


----------



## Amymay (25 April 2012)

Will the college buy him?


----------



## R.A.H (25 April 2012)

amymay said:



			Will the college buy him?
		
Click to expand...

no, they only take horses on, sadly.


----------



## Buds_mum (25 April 2012)

I don't mean to be rude, but if your only option for him is to be pts then why are you asking £1200? Surely giving him to a good lifetime home is better than that? Or a permanent loan? Just because you can't sell him doesn't mean he cant find a loving home for life... 
I know 'giving' away is a minefield but if take time and care in your choices i'm sure somebody would take him and care for him.

How is he to ride? Handle? Is he a good companion.

Pts is not your only option, its an easy get out clause which removes the horse from your mind and you then don't have to worry about him, this isn't criminal but explore other avenues first  ...


----------



## Paint Me Proud (25 April 2012)

have you put an advert up at the college as some times the students buy them.

I bought my horse with sarcoids and dont see why i wouldnt be able to sell him on if i needed to.


----------



## Jake10 (25 April 2012)

If he does end up loosing the rest of his ear will he still be able to wear a bridle/be ridden? It's a big gamble for any potential purchaser and as you said what happens if it comes back once he has no ear left?


----------



## R.A.H (25 April 2012)

Buds_mum said:



			I don't mean to be rude, but if your only option for him is to be pts then why are you asking £1200? Surely giving him to a good lifetime home is better than that? Or a permanent loan? Just because you can't sell him doesn't mean he cant find a loving home for life... 
I know 'giving' away is a minefield but if take time and care in your choices i'm sure somebody would take him and care for him.

How is he to ride? Handle? Is he a good companion.

Pts is not your only option, its an easy get out clause which removes the horse from your mind and you then don't have to worry about him, this isn't criminal but explore other avenues first  ...
		
Click to expand...

but am i being irresponsible by expecting someone else to take him on with sarcoids. Especially with one on his ear.


----------



## Batgirl (25 April 2012)

My mate just sold a horse with Sarcoids for about £8000.  Selling horses takes time, PTS seems a bit extreme.  Without being too harsh, buck your ideas up, stop feeling sorry for your self and find him a loving home. 

You may not be asking enough for him if he is good under saddle etc which puts people off.  If you genuinely are considering PTS then look for a free to good home by word of mouth.


----------



## R.A.H (25 April 2012)

Jake10 said:



			If he does end up loosing the rest of his ear will he still be able to wear a bridle/be ridden? It's a big gamble for any potential purchaser and as you said what happens if it comes back once he has no ear left?
		
Click to expand...

i've never seen or heard of a horse with no ear so i don't know. 

When is enough, enough? How many times should he go through laser surgery before the sarcoid beats us. After the is gone and the sarcoid comes back where the ear should be what next. More surgery? Ive had it removed 3 times already


----------



## lara b (25 April 2012)

I owned a horse with sarcoids once and sold her, don't think its too serious if away from tack areas


----------



## martlin (25 April 2012)

R.A.H said:



			When is enough, enough? How many times should he go through laser surgery before the sarcoid beats us. After the is gone and the sarcoid comes back where the ear should be what next. More surgery? Ive had it removed 3 times already
		
Click to expand...

I don't know the answer to this, I'm afraid  I think you do need a serious chat with your vet, go through all the options and realistic outcomes first. Then you and only you can make the decision if PTS is the best option or not.
I can see how he can be very hard to sell, or even give away frankly, as the repeated surgery and treatments for sarcoids will be very costly and excluded from insurance...
I'm not convinced offering him free to a good home is such a great option either


----------



## L&M (25 April 2012)

Re reading your post I am sorry as didn't appreciate the gravity of the situation re the sarcoid on the ear.

Can the college not carry on keeping him on loan, or is it that you need some finances from selling him?


----------



## badgerdog (25 April 2012)

If he's nice to ride and is being used by a college, I'm sure a good riding school might take him on, even if it's just on long term loan.  Are there not any in your area you can get in touch with?  I work at a riding school and we certainly wouldn't discount him.


----------



## Buds_mum (25 April 2012)

I can appreciate that he has been through a lot already, and loosing most of the ear only to have the sarcoid grow back is frankly *****, and yes your right expecting somebody to take him on as such with them reoccurring so often is a problem no doubt.

Between you and the vet I would decide the best course of action, another laser surgery is drastic if it will mean he looses the whole ear... 

I don't envy your situation.


----------



## R.A.H (25 April 2012)

Sidney said:



			Re reading your post I am sorry as didn't appreciate the gravity of the situation re the sarcoid on the ear.

Can the college not carry on keeping him on loan, or is it that you need some finances from selling him?
		
Click to expand...

They would keep on loaning him as long as his ear didn't get like it used to be. I have him back for the holidays.

It's not that I want money from him being sold, but i just can't afford it to treat them anymore.


----------



## R.A.H (25 April 2012)

badgerdog said:



			If he's nice to ride and is being used by a college, I'm sure a good riding school might take him on, even if it's just on long term loan.  Are there not any in your area you can get in touch with?  I work at a riding school and we certainly wouldn't discount him.
		
Click to expand...

He is a very good boy, nice to ride, very chilled. I would longterm loan him. Want him to get the care he needs


----------



## Parker79 (25 April 2012)

What about trying to look down the route of people who specifically want a CB...also if he is a good solid safe hack then there is a huge demand for bigger safe horses.

There was a thread only a couple of days ago about CB's - maybe have an ask on there.


----------



## R.A.H (25 April 2012)

Batgirl said:



			My mate just sold a horse with Sarcoids for about £8000.  Selling horses takes time, PTS seems a bit extreme.  Without being too harsh, buck your ideas up, stop feeling sorry for your self and find him a loving home. 

You may not be asking enough for him if he is good under saddle etc which puts people off.  If you genuinely are considering PTS then look for a free to good home by word of mouth.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not feeling sorry for my self feel sorry for my horse & don't know what I should do next.


----------



## R.A.H (25 April 2012)

Here's a few photos of his ear before surgery






And after


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 April 2012)

Jake10 said:



			If he does end up loosing the rest of his ear will he still be able to wear a bridle/be ridden? It's a big gamble for any potential purchaser and as you said what happens if it comes back once he has no ear left?
		
Click to expand...

Some western bridles have a single ear loop to keep the bridle on. It stayed on all day on a massive ride I did over the Penines one day, or the new owner could have a special bridle made.

Keep plugging away, OP, I'm sure someone will want him.


----------



## ausipaliboi (25 April 2012)

Oh... 

Really feel for you and your boy.

I understand completely your 'how much more', the feeling of 'forcing' him to continue going through surgery like that, I completely understand your feelings of PTS.

Frankly, it's your decision.  It is your horse, you know him better than anyone.  He may be the best horse in the world but if he has to be operated on to the extent that it is, I would think it is for the better to PTS personally.  It wouldn't be fair to keep him going in that manner.

Best of luck, not a position I would want to find myself in.  You have my support no matter what and are always welcome to PM me if you need to


----------



## muffinmunsh (25 April 2012)

One ear is no problem. Some Western bridles only have one ear! Under Western regs (in Germany) you need a curb chain with those headstalls, that is all.


----------



## burtie (25 April 2012)

I can sympathise and understand the gravity or re-occurring sarcoids, beacuse I owned a mare who had them all over her head in the end. Liverpool cream failed (worked first time but they cam e back a few years later and second time failed)and because of positioning they were unsuitable for laser or other surgery. I had to make the decision to have her put down in the end as it started to affect her temperament, it was hard but the right choice. I was lucky in that I managed to keep a good quality of life for few years after the second treatment failed and was financially able to do this, but if my circumstances had changed I would have had her put to sleep rather than passing on cheaply or free, so don't judge yourself harshly if you make that decision.

Hugs.


----------



## R.A.H (25 April 2012)

Here's a photo I took a few weeks ago, you can just see it coming back a littleat the bottom of his ear. If it was towards the top I wouldn't be so worried but I can't see how much of the ear could be saved.


----------



## R.A.H (25 April 2012)

burtie said:



			I can sympathise and understand the gravity or re-occurring sarcoids, beacuse I owned a mare who had them all over her head in the end. Liverpool cream failed (worked first time but they cam e back a few years later and second time failed)and because of positioning they were unsuitable for laser or other surgery. I had to make the decision to have her put down in the end as it started to affect her temperament, it was hard but the right choice. I was lucky in that I managed to keep a good quality of life for few years after the second treatment failed and was financially able to do this, but if my circumstances had changed I would have had her put to sleep rather than passing on cheaply or free, so don't judge yourself harshly if you make that decision.

Hugs.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou, A part of me is thinking I'm being very irresponsible be letting him go to someone else.


----------



## vienna (25 April 2012)

I have just read of an injection of neoplasene on recurring horse sarcoids, people have had success with it on newly growing nodules.

Just wanted to say regardless OP
your certainly not irresponsible.


----------



## R.A.H (25 April 2012)

vienna said:



			I have just read of an injection of neoplasene on recurring horse sarcoids, people have had success with it on newly growing nodules.

Just wanted to say regardless OP
your certainly not irresponsible.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I will google that.


----------



## KSR (25 April 2012)

I'd have him if things were different.. I have 6 horses.. Good luck, I remember seeing Squid advertised awhile ago x


----------



## devonlass (25 April 2012)

I don't have much to say in the way of advice,but just wanted to tell you not to beat yourself up.Sounds like you have done the best you can with what you have and the circumstances you are up against.

Poor,poor boy having to go through all that,he looks very kind and tolerant.

I would be very wary about giving him away or selling him very cheap.I know the idea is to find a loving home,but IME it just attracts people who promise you the earth and move them on at the earliest opportunity to make a few quid.

PTS would be guarantee him no more suffering and you would have the security of knowing he would not have an uncertain future,but only you know if you can live with that decision.

Good luck with whatever you decide,and I really hope a solution presents itself soon.


----------



## FairyLights (25 April 2012)

I think I'd put an ad for him at the college with a view to loaning him to a student on the understanding that if his sarcoids neccessitate surgery ou will pay for that or have him PTS.


----------



## mandwhy (25 April 2012)

I think even if he only had one ear as long as the sarcoids in that area had stopped spreading for a while you could still find him a home, I think a riding school would be a good option. I think 1200 is a bit too much, but as he is a purebred CB someone else might not think so 

It seems a real shame to put down an otherwise healthy and safe to ride horse for the sake of an ear, but I would struggle to pay for repeated treatments too so I really hope they don't come back or if they do that that is the last of it on the ear! 

Good luck with it!


----------



## Millie-Rose (25 April 2012)

This may be no help but thought I would share what worked with our sarcoid horse. He had one large sarcoid on sheath and some small ones in other areas but thankfully not head or tack areas. One just in front of sheath would go through cycle of flaring up, growing big (almost golf ball size) bleeding and attracting flies. He would eventually kick it off when it really irritated him or in later years we tied it with plaiting thread and would eventually drop off. It would then go dormant for another six or nine months and be there but very small and not grow. This went on for approx 8 years always flaring up in summer when flies were prevalent poor boy. We were advised could not cream or surgery as very close to site of umbilical hernia (which was too small for surgery) and either of these could further compromise this. To cut a long story short my mum was advised by a non horsey alternative therapist to try calcium lactate powder. I was VERY sceptical but did some research and found it can be used in the treatment of cancer so thought must have some effect on tumours. Also seems to be taken as a calcium supplement so thought could not do too much harm. Could not find a UK stockist so ordered online from iherb 3 tubs plus shipping cost £22. I fed this at a rate of 1 tablespoon per day (recommended dose for humans) and this supply lasted approx 6 months. Within a month of being fed this sarcoid which was in a growing phase dropped off leaving a tiny pimple and has remained like this for three years now. I wouldn't have believed it if I had not seen for myself and am really sceptical about alternative therapies (was my mums horse so her decision). May not make a difference in your case and if worked for everyone would be no sarcoids. However its so inexpensive may be worth a try as you sound desparate. Sarcoid was gone within 6 weeks of first dose but used but full supply to make sure he has not had any more after that initial 6 months.


----------



## Confuzzled (25 April 2012)

One thing you might want to try is a feed supplement by global herbs called sarc-x. They do a cream too. I've been told many stories of it being super successful on inoperable sarcoids including one on a mares eye that literally fell out root and all 6 weeks after the owner started feeding it. Surely it's worth one last shot? But I've heard a lot of people recommending it and having used other things in the global herbs range they're really good! They have a helpline run by vets too x


----------



## honetpot (26 April 2012)

Perhaps its because I am a nurse but to be honest what is the fuss about? Yes the ear is unsightly but unless he's in pain or it gets infected its not too big a problem. I think you are concentrateing on the negatives and not thinking of the positives.
 By the sound of it you have a nice horse, whilist the college are caring for him start looking round for someone to have him, as people have said I would start at the college first. He may need futher surgery  and if that comes you will have to discuss options but if you are frank with your vet there may be a cheaper way. In the mean time I would investigate some of the remedies other people have suggested if they are cheap they may do no harm and may make you feel a bit better. If they work thats a bonus.
  I bought a 17yr old TB schoolmaster for my daughter expecting him to last two years, I didn't pay a lot of money for him but I was buying what he could teach. We retired him at 21 and he was PTS last October aged 24.
  Yes you have to plan ahead but I think you are being too pessimistic at this stage.


----------



## KSR (26 April 2012)

My mum used sarc-ex as did a few friends.. All raved about it.. Probably the fag ends that make it work :/

Thuja cream and tablets also appears to have an effect on some..


----------



## R.A.H (26 April 2012)

honetpot said:



			Perhaps its because I am a nurse but to be honest what is the fuss about? Yes the ear is unsightly but unless he's in pain or it gets infected its not too big a problem. I think you are concentrateing on the negatives and not thinking of the positives.
 By the sound of it you have a nice horse, whilist the college are caring for him start looking round for someone to have him, as people have said I would start at the college first. He may need futher surgery  and if that comes you will have to discuss options but if you are frank with your vet there may be a cheaper way. In the mean time I would investigate some of the remedies other people have suggested if they are cheap they may do no harm and may make you feel a bit better. If they work thats a bonus.
  I bought a 17yr old TB schoolmaster for my daughter expecting him to last two years, I didn't pay a lot of money for him but I was buying what he could teach. We retired him at 21 and he was PTS last October aged 24.
  Yes you have to plan ahead but I think you are being too pessimistic at this stage.
		
Click to expand...

It will be a problem, last time he had it, we couldn't get a bridle or headcollar on very easy. I'm not being pessimistic, i.m being realistic. I've had it removed 3 times now. When does it become unfair on the horse. I can't just leave it growing, especially when it stops him being able to flick his ear back & fore.


----------



## R.A.H (26 April 2012)

KSR said:



			My mum used sarc-ex as did a few friends.. All raved about it.. Probably the fag ends that make it work :/

Thuja cream and tablets also appears to have an effect on some..
		
Click to expand...

Tried the sarc x cream, didn't make any difference, haven't tried the supplement though


----------



## Tiffany (26 April 2012)

Not sure decide is a reason to PTS. Does the one on his ear bother him? If not I'd just leave it. If he's good to handle & ride and other than decide got clean Bill of health then I'm sure he'll sell. Agree one of students might be interested. How old is he?


----------



## Tiffany (26 April 2012)

Should say sarcoids is reason to PTS.


----------



## natalia (26 April 2012)

While its so small just try putting some Zovirax cream on it ( human cold sore cream) my vet raves about it and ive got rid of several small ones with it. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (26 April 2012)

I dont think you should try to sell him given the ear sarcoid is coming back. 

I think you should try to free loan him to a student at the college for the holidays when the college wont care for him. 

If that doesnt happen or if the college dont want him once the sarcoid gets too big then I would not think you were at all a bad person to PTS. It's not as if you were doing it at the first sniff of a sarcoid and with a deteriorating situation for the horse I think it would be very reasonable. 

Lots of lovely horses have to be PTS because of issues, it's very sad but it happens. I would only condemn someone who PTS because of some minor thing that was perfectly copeable with or worse still try to sell on their crocked up horse so they can get a working model as they 'cant afford to keep it' (yes they can they just have to put the crocked one that they broke before their hobby aspirations).

Good luck to you OP whatever you and vet decide.


----------



## Amymay (26 April 2012)

R.A.H said:



			no, they only take horses on, sadly.
		
Click to expand...

It is a horse


----------



## R.A.H (26 April 2012)

amymay said:



			It is a horse

Click to expand...

sorry mean't to say only take them on loan.


----------



## KSR (26 April 2012)

Not being funny but if you're considering putting him to sleep anyway, which will cost you money, what's the issue with loaning or gifting him to an experienced home regarding sarcoids/clevelands.. I know a couple people for example, not including myself, who could be interested that do have the experience..


----------



## KSR (26 April 2012)

Or even to the college itself if they'll have him back?


----------



## Tinypony (26 April 2012)

Sarcoids isn't a reason to put a horse to sleep.  I've treated several on different horses with the help of my holistic vet (Tim Couzens) so they wouldn't put me off taking a horse on.  What would put me off is price, because it wouldn't be possible to insure for treatment.  
If it was my horse I'd want to secure his future, so I would forget selling and put him on lifetime loan, supervising that properly.  I'd be concerned that if I knocked the price down too much he'd end up in the wrong place.


----------



## AJ & Kiz (26 April 2012)

Hi

I have just read this post and it has really upset me  I have a cbx mare with sarcoids she has at least 3 on her ear  I have just finished a course of blood root ointment after trying everything else and failing  they are slowly dropping off and the biggest one has just fallen off!! it has been a very slow process and she is very sensitive around that ear but the blood root seems to be defiantly helping, my mare is one in a million and i wouldnt swap her for the world sarcoids or no sarcoids (oh and she has sweet itch) some people would just disregard her but she has one amazing personality and in my eyes is worth her weight in gold 

AJ xx


----------



## Marydoll (26 April 2012)

Speak to the vet and get it removed before it takes hold again, then get the calcium lactate powder into him, it sounds like good stuff.
When i look at the pics, yes he has lost a portion of his ear, but there is still a lot of it there, i do hope you will give it another go as he looks to be a nice lad.
If i had a bit more grazing id give him a home, he sounds like a nice a horse .


----------



## katastrophykat (26 April 2012)

What May doll says- rather than wait for it to take hold (as I did, due to incorrect vet advice) I'd treat it asap then go from there. 

Sarcoids were a deciding factor in my mare being PTS- she had other issues and a severe injury, and with the injury and the sarcoids I decided it was too much to put her through- if I treated the sarcoids at the start I dare say I'd still have her


----------



## R.A.H (26 April 2012)

KSR said:



			Not being funny but if you're considering putting him to sleep anyway, which will cost you money, what's the issue with loaning or gifting him to an experienced home regarding sarcoids/clevelands.. I know a couple people for example, not including myself, who could be interested that do have the experience..
		
Click to expand...

it's been treated 3 times with no success. Prof knottenbelt has said that laser treatment is the only option. Its not going to be easy. Not sure how many times he should have to go through it. 

Its all well and good saying give him away, but god knows where he would end up. People might seem that they mean well, but in reality it doesn't happen that way


----------



## touchstone (26 April 2012)

I think that there does come a point where you have to say enough is enough, he has had several treatments already and it has returned each time, so personally I'd probably avoid further expensive invasive treatments with the risk of it returning and adopt a wait and see approach.

If the sarcoid became painful then I'm afraid I would pts.

In the meantime however the zovirax suggestion might be worth trying? apparently it did clear some sarcoids and stopped the growth of others in trials.

I also wouldn't sell.


----------



## YasandCrystal (26 April 2012)

touchstone said:



			I think that there does come a point where you have to say enough is enough, he has had several treatments already and it has returned each time, so personally I'd probably avoid further expensive invasive treatments with the risk of it returning and adopt a wait and see approach.

If the sarcoid became painful then I'm afraid I would pts.

In the meantime however the zovirax suggestion might be worth trying? apparently it did clear some sarcoids and stopped the growth of others in trials.

I also wouldn't sell.
		
Click to expand...

^^ Agree with this. It's a dangerous thing to do 'giving a horse away'. Longterm loan yes, but I would never give a way a horse with problems and would be very loathe to sell also. I would also try some alternative therapies - you have nothing to lose imo.


----------



## scarymare (26 April 2012)

Morning OP.  I'm a bit out of kilter with this forum at the moment .  Horses ears are very sensitive and you also need to consider the flies and maggots, the pain of the laser etc.

You have genuinely tried to fix this.  The sarcoids look like they will always return - the expense of this is prohibitive.  Don't sell for no money - that would be irresponsible.  IMO PTS is the best option here.  Sorry to be so blunt, and like I said, I am out of kilter with everyone else.


----------



## KSR (26 April 2012)

I understand what you're saying.. 

My dutch Warmblood mare was a week from being shot due to a shoulder break.. I bought her for £1 and 3 years on she's very happy and been sound over 2 years.. I have two ponies also given to me from other people not wanting them.. Had one 7 years since a foal, and the other 2 years since rising 3.. All have homes for life.. Point being not everyone is bad..

I don't envy anyone considering loaning or selling under any circumstances.. It's a game of roulette..

God knows where he will end up if you sell him either though, realistically.. It's all about providing the best solution for Squid as possible within your parameters.. Whether persevere yourself, rehome or pts.. Your horse, your choice to make..

My heart goes out to you both x


----------



## thatsmygirl (26 April 2012)

Tbh I wouldn't buy him as I won't touch horses with sarcoids due to 2 off my friends having so many problems with theirs. 
It's a hard one but if it was me I would put his price low to sell


----------



## touchstone (26 April 2012)

scarymare said:



			Morning OP.  I'm a bit out of kilter with this forum at the moment .  Horses ears are very sensitive and you also need to consider the flies and maggots, the pain of the laser etc.

You have genuinely tried to fix this.  The sarcoids look like they will always return - the expense of this is prohibitive.  Don't sell for no money - that would be irresponsible.  IMO PTS is the best option here.  Sorry to be so blunt, and like I said, I am out of kilter with everyone else.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, you aren't out of kilter with me.


----------



## thatsmygirl (26 April 2012)

Iv got 2 horses given to me and know off people who have free horses. All are well cared for. 
There is good homes out there if you give them away you just gotta  look


----------



## touchstone (26 April 2012)

thatsmygirl said:



			Iv got 2 horses given to me and know off people who have free horses. All are well cared for. 
There is good homes out there if you give them away you just gotta  look
		
Click to expand...

However it is a huge risk, and there aren't too many people wanting to take on a horse which needs expensive/painful medical treatment which may not be successful, and that needs to be taken into consideration.


----------



## burtie (26 April 2012)

I would just like to point out to those who say 'it's only a sarcoid' have obviously never had to deal with the aggressive and constantly returning form. 
Sarcoids can be a million things, ranging from trivial to life threatening. I owned my mare from 10 months to her being PTS at 15 due to sarcoids. Her first lot was removed at 4, when they returned I tried all the homoeopathic remedies, Thuja, Sarc Ex (for 18 months), and whilst maybe they slowed the growth (who knows) they certainly didn't stop it. She was re-liverpool creamed at around 11, which failed totally (I knew it was a long shot due to her history). Then all we could do was manage the situation until it became clear her quality of life was severely effected. 

The horse in this post has already been treated a number of times and still they return, it's very very unlikely at this they will simply go away, they will progress. IMHO selling or passing the horse on is very irresponsible and if I was in the OPs position given the facts we have here I would PTS. Believe me it is not something done lightly.


----------



## scarymare (26 April 2012)

thatsmygirl said:



			Tbh I wouldn't buy him as I won't touch horses with sarcoids due to 2 off my friends having so many problems with theirs. 
It's a hard one but if it was me I would put his price low to sell
		
Click to expand...

Not a good idea.  If you sell to somebody who can only afford a cheap price then they wont/cant afford what is a very expensive treatment option.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (26 April 2012)

scarymare said:



			Morning OP.  I'm a bit out of kilter with this forum at the moment .  Horses ears are very sensitive and you also need to consider the flies and maggots, the pain of the laser etc.

You have genuinely tried to fix this.  The sarcoids look like they will always return - the expense of this is prohibitive.  Don't sell for no money - that would be irresponsible.  IMO PTS is the best option here.  Sorry to be so blunt, and like I said, I am out of kilter with everyone else.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^
Agree with this.


----------



## R.A.H (26 April 2012)

scarymare said:



			Not a good idea.  If you sell to somebody who can only afford a cheap price then they wont/cant afford what is a very expensive treatment option.
		
Click to expand...

i agree with this. 

When i 1st advertised him, it wasn't coming back on his ear. It has started to return in the past few weeks. This is why i'm having doubts that i'm doing the right thing by selling him.


----------



## KSR (26 April 2012)

Then go with your gut.. 

What with all the horrid things that have happened in his short life, go with your instincts.. 

Whatever you choose will be right for him I'm sure..


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 April 2012)

I really don't know what to do, nobody will want to buy him like this. I seriously thinking about having him put to sleep, I can't see a future for him. I just don't know what to do. Everytime I think about I just want to break down.
		
Click to expand...


 I fail to  understand this comment !!!!

Why would someone not want him?  ( sarcoid aisde)
 how many pet owners have dogs/ cats / horses with a disability  like 3 legs    cats ears removed due to cancer?
 a one eared horse?? SO WHAT !!!  as mentioned western bridles have on ear bridles  ( I know I have two of them ) . 



Buds_mum said:



			Pts is not your only option, its an easy get out clause which removes the horse from your mind and you then don't have to worry about him, this isn't criminal but explore other avenues first  ...
		
Click to expand...


 ^ I totally agree with this 

 a few articles of one eared horses /foal
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/275799.html

 take a look at this article of bridles and horses with 1 ear 




.
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...XJIqv8QP9xojwBQ&ved=0CHkQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=638






.


----------



## R.A.H (26 April 2012)

I have paid alot of money for this horse and have put alot of time, money and effort trying to get him right. So it's not a decision i will make lightly. I will see what the vet says but i don't think i'll go down the laser surgery route again. I will have to see at what rate it grows. If it would stay the same size and not get the size of a tennis ball then it would be managable. Time will tell.


----------



## R.A.H (26 April 2012)

Leviathan said:



			I fail to  understand this comment !!!!

Why would someone not want him?  ( sarcoid aisde)
 how many pet owners have dogs/ cats / horses with a disability  like 3 legs    cats ears removed due to cancer?
 a one eared horse?? SO WHAT !!!  as mentioned western bridles have on ear bridles  ( I know I have two of them ) . 




 ^ I totally agree with this 

 a few articles of one eared horses /foal
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/275799.html

 take a look at this article of bridles and horses with 1 ear 




.
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...XJIqv8QP9xojwBQ&ved=0CHkQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=638






.
		
Click to expand...

SO WHAT! 
So what if i have his ear removed and then the sarcoid returns on the top of his head wear his ear would have been, what do we cut off next?
I can't see how it's fair to make him go through that every 6 to 9 months. As you certainly couldn't leave him with a sarcoid the size of a tennis ball on his head that is weeping and bleeding.


----------



## touchstone (26 April 2012)

The link to that article is about a dog attack though, the issue here is that the sarcoid will be likely to return, even with his ear removed there would be nothing stopping a sarcoid popping up at the surgery site or elsewhere considering he already others. It also means more expense and painful treatment, and as sad as it is, not everybody can continue with expensive veterinary procedures indefinitely. (eta I don't believe that this is fair on the horse either.\0

I don't believe for one minute that pts is an 'easy get out clause' for the op.


----------



## thatsmygirl (26 April 2012)

I don't agree, iv given a horse away before and still stay in touch with the owners now, iv got 2 which were free and iv also sold one for a fair bit off money who is now in a rescue center as he was mistreated and they brought him.

Sell him or give him away free you can't say he will get a good home either way I'm afraid.


----------



## ghostie (26 April 2012)

I think you're in a very difficult position, and all credit to you for doing your best for your horse.  I don't think that considering PTS is the 'easy way out' at all and I appreciate that if you go for that route it will be because you feel you have no other choice, and I think people should respect that.

If I were in your position I think I would try to find the horse a loving loan home, preferably by word of mouth and maybe on the condition that the horse stays at a specified yard so you can keep an eye.  If the sarcoid worsens so much that it is affecting quality of life then and/or prohibitively expensive treatment is needed then at that point you could make the decision to PTS, although you might find that the loaner offers ton contribute to the treatment if they've really bonded with the horse.  

However, if you can't find a suitable loan home where you trust he will be well looked after and/or you think his quality of life is going down hill rapidly then the kindest thing would be to PTS.

Good luck whatever you decide xx


----------



## Flame_ (26 April 2012)

This horse has an ongoing health problem so it should remain the OP's responsibility to keep trying to treat it or PTS. If the OP can find someone to use the horse and take on upkeep costs (eta if the OP is prepared to keep treating the problem) that would be a solution, perhaps for a number of years, but it would be irresponsible for this horse to change hands IMO.


----------



## Lucyad (26 April 2012)

Have you tied sarc-off bloodroot paste?  I have used it with great results on awkwardly located sarcoids, on recommendation from my vet, who has had other succeses as well.  It isn't too agresive so shouldn't affect the healthy part of his ear - it is also under £100 for a tub that lasts for ages.  I'm sure that it doesn't work on all Sarcoids, or would be much more widely known and used, but at this stage it certaily seems worth a go?


----------



## Ibblebibble (26 April 2012)

if i was the OP i would let him continue as he is until the next growth becomes invasive to his quality of life and then i would have him PTS. it is unfair to expect anyone else to take him on with his history, all the promises of a good home for life , although well intentioned, would not convince me.  
Not a nice or easy decision to have to make R.A.H and those that think it is an easy get out option are possibly from another planet why on earth would you have put him through previous treatment if you didn't care for him and want to do the best for him?!


----------



## Bright_Spark (26 April 2012)

How on earth can anyone think PTS is an 'easy' option? 

The OP has already treated this sarcoid 3 times, and it's growing back again- how many times should she put her horse and herself through this?

IMO OP, I think that you are being very sensible in considering PTS rather than sending your boy off to an uncertain future. I do feel for you.

It's all very well saying that lovely homes are out there, but how many times on this forum have we heard of 'loving homes' that turn out to be anything but?


----------



## Siskomum (26 April 2012)

Hi... have been reading this thread and would like to offer a solution that helped my Appalloosa who had a large sarcoid that was open and weeping near  his groin on very thin tissue..

I found a homeopathic remedy called Thuja and purchased cream and tablets for under £15.. this was used for a couple of months and the sarcoid disappeared totally..  This was much preferable to burning/cutting etc and he wasn't bothered in the slightest having cream put on it.. tablets he ate like sweeties...

Give it a go.. here's a thread I answered on another forum with positive results..

I am listing 2 websites for the Thuja Cream, worked a treat, Sisko's sarcoid was roughly 2.5inches in diameter (had been tiny for years but kicked at flies and it bled and got bigger). Got the recommendation for Thuja Cream from a forum and bought the tablets & cream. He has had a break for a few months and will repeat treatment. No ill effects and was about 3-4 weeks to notice a difference. You must give the tablets and put cream on consistently..

http://www.naturalhorsesupplies.co.u...+60g++%A31199/
http://www.equi-therapy.net/equi-the...sarcoids.shtml


----------



## Marydoll (26 April 2012)

R.A.H said:



			SO WHAT! 
So what if i have his ear removed and then the sarcoid returns on the top of his head wear his ear would have been, what do we cut off next?
I can't see how it's fair to make him go through that every 6 to 9 months. As you certainly couldn't leave him with a sarcoid the size of a tennis ball on his head that is weeping and bleeding.
		
Click to expand...

Where he is at the moment if he was mine id go for laser surgery again, yes im aware the ears are very sensitive but he will be sedated for it and there is good analgesia for post surgery temporary discomfort.
I do agree that if it reaches his head you have no choice but to pts, but i personally dont think hes there yet,  at the end of the day, the choice is yours not mine but youve not tried the surgery with the suppliment yet.
If you dont mind me asking How much did the surgery cost ?


----------



## R.A.H (26 April 2012)

Siskomum said:



			Hi... have been reading this thread and would like to offer a solution that helped my Appalloosa who had a large sarcoid that was open and weeping near  his groin on very thin tissue..

I found a homeopathic remedy called Thuja and purchased cream and tablets for under £15.. this was used for a couple of months and the sarcoid disappeared totally..  This was much preferable to burning/cutting etc and he wasn't bothered in the slightest having cream put on it.. tablets he ate like sweeties...

Give it a go.. here's a thread I answered on another forum with positive results..

I am listing 2 websites for the Thuja Cream, worked a treat, Sisko's sarcoid was roughly 2.5inches in diameter (had been tiny for years but kicked at flies and it bled and got bigger). Got the recommendation for Thuja Cream from a forum and bought the tablets & cream. He has had a break for a few months and will repeat treatment. No ill effects and was about 3-4 weeks to notice a difference. You must give the tablets and put cream on consistently..

http://www.naturalhorsesupplies.co.u...+60g++%A31199/
http://www.equi-therapy.net/equi-the...sarcoids.shtml

Click to expand...

I have been wary of putting anything on his sarcoids. As its a type of skin cancer. Its been quite an aggressive sarcoid in the past i don't want to make it anymore aggressive, but i will speak to my vet about it.


----------



## R.A.H (26 April 2012)

marydoll said:



			Where he is at the moment if he was mine id go for laser surgery again, yes im aware the ears are very sensitive but he will be sedated for it and there is good analgesia for post surgery temporary discomfort.
I do agree that if it reaches his head you have no choice but to pts, but i personally dont think hes there yet,  at the end of the day, the choice is yours not mine but youve not tried the surgery with the suppliment yet.
If you dont mind me asking How much did the surgery cost ?
		
Click to expand...

the laser surgery cost around £800. It was £500 for the laser surgery alone, for that he said he would do as many sarcoids as possible whilst having standing sedation. We decided to just concentrete on his ear. The other £300 was for sedation, which he had a lot of and for antibiotic bute etc. 
The vet that did the laser surgery was very good. I would definatley recommend him.


----------



## touchstone (26 April 2012)

thatsmygirl said:



			I don't agree, iv given a horse away before and still stay in touch with the owners now, iv got 2 which were free and iv also sold one for a fair bit off money who is now in a rescue center as he was mistreated and they brought him.

Sell him or give him away free you can't say he will get a good home either way I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ Which proves the point that it would be unwise to pass this horse on.


----------



## Rebecca1988 (26 April 2012)

I would just ring the vet and have a serious talk with them. It's obvious the sarcoid isn't going to get better. See what they say about which direction to take. I personally wouldn't put him through another treatment as looking at his ear and seeing how much has gone already. 

If your out of funds to treat this, then you shouldn't really pass him onto someone else via selling, loaning or free to a good home. But I do agree with the others you can't really have him pts. 

If you've run out of treatment options then unfortunately let the sarcoid run it's course. Have you spoken to redwings or another rescue home? I'm sure if you explain the situation to them, they might possibly take him on. 

It's such a shame to have a healthy horse pts. I hope you sort this out I really feel for you!


----------



## martlin (26 April 2012)

Rebecca1988 said:



			I would just ring the vet and have a serious talk with them. It's obvious the sarcoid isn't going to get better. See what they say about which direction to take. I personally wouldn't put him through another treatment as looking at his ear and seeing how much has gone already. 

If your out of funds to treat this, then you shouldn't really pass him onto someone else via selling, loaning or free to a good home. *But I do agree with the others you can't really have him pts. *

If you've run out of treatment options then unfortunately let the sarcoid run it's course. Have you spoken to redwings or another rescue home? I'm sure if you explain the situation to them, they might possibly take him on. 

*It's such a shame to have a healthy horse pts. I hope you sort this out I really feel for you! *

Click to expand...

But it's not healthy It's got sarcoids that are problematic... 
And, yes, of course the OP can have the horse PTS, sometimes we have to be realistic, I'm sure there are lots of things she could spend money on, if she had the money to spend in the first place. As it stands, if another surgery is not an option (for whatever reason, financial or not) and the sarcoid re-grows, I believe that putting the horse down is not a bad decision.


----------



## Rebecca1988 (26 April 2012)

I meant other than the sarcoids the horse is healthy & happy.


----------



## Littlelegs (26 April 2012)

Not a nice position to be in op. Obviously depending on what a vet says about treatment options, would he be able to go on loan to either a riding school or a college that would keep him all year round? That way with no upkeep it would free up finances for treatment. If that's not an option then I think pts is a kinder option than giving away, unless you know the home extremely well. The sad fact is there's enough free & cheap horses out there that don't need expensive health care, which makes finding a good home for yours unlikely. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## rhino (26 April 2012)

Sorry OP, sarcoids can be an absolute curse and it's clear to me at least that you are desperately trying to do what is best for your horse.



thatsmygirl said:



			There is good homes out there if you give them away you just gotta  look
		
Click to expand...

Do you honestly believe there are enough _good_ homes for all the unwanted horses out there? Surely charities wouldn't be overflowing if that were the case, or hundreds of perfectly healthy (which the OP's horse is *not*) horses and ponies going for slaughter each month?



Buds_mum said:



			Pts is not your only option, its an easy get out clause which removes the horse from your mind and you then don't have to worry about him, this isn't criminal but explore other avenues first  ...
		
Click to expand...

Easy? *Easy?* How on earth is having a loved animal put to sleep an easy decision? I really don't understand your post  and if I were the OP I would be quite offended by it. Similarly Leviathan - a horse with a healed injury is quite different from an invasive form of skin cancer, which is recurring despite all treatment 



R.A.H said:



			I have been wary of putting anything on his sarcoids. As its a type of skin cancer. Its been quite an aggressive sarcoid in the past i don't want to make it anymore aggressive, but i will speak to my vet about it.
		
Click to expand...

Quite right. While these threads are always overflowing with all sorts of advice on quack treatments with *no evidence* of efficacy, it is reassuring to hear that you are taking professional advice. I have seen a few horses over the years who were put down due to sarcoids, when they were becoming a welfare issue. I don't feel that was the wrong decision for them.

Good luck x


----------



## Onemorefling (26 April 2012)

My horse had a sarcoid at the end of his penis, over time it grew and luckily with successful surgery it has not grown back. There not nice to deal with and I understand how you feel, but really think about what you want to do and dont regret your decision. Don't take peoples advice/opinions to heart, this is a forum after all. Good luck


----------



## Persephone (26 April 2012)

R.A.H said:



			I have been wary of putting anything on his sarcoids. As its a type of skin cancer. Its been quite an aggressive sarcoid in the past i don't want to make it anymore aggressive, but i will speak to my vet about it.
		
Click to expand...

Well done to you!

I think a lot of people unwittingly sabotage the chances of successfully treating sarcoids by messing about first with products that are not proven.

It reduces the chances of the proven remedies working by a high percentage.


----------



## georgie0 (26 April 2012)

i had 3 big ones removed very successfully with blood root ointment.  it was fantastic stuff.


----------



## lialls (26 April 2012)

Hi R.A.H

I really feel for you, I had a TB mare with sarcoides put down as Liverpool didn't think treatment would be sucessful and my vets wern't hopeful either.  She had them on the point of shoulder as well as other places so wouldn't be able to wear a rug and she was just general so depressed that it was the only kind thing to do.  That put a side, Squid is totaly differnt.

Knowing your boy (old student) and how he coped with it last time i think that you have to get it treated now before it gets too much for him to cope with.  I dont think that he coped badly with it but when it was at its worst it wasn't nice for him or us to deal with him.  I remember helping treat him a couple of times, it was quite a mission as he was very guarded about it by then.

Personaly, I probly wouldn't sell him with it, mainly for fear that if it came back liek it did last time someone else would not get it treated.

How is he now with having the ear touched? and to get a bridle on?

Its a hard one as he was general always happy in himself, even when it was big! Didn't you look in to his gut not working properly too incase it was steming from that? Where did that go in the end?  I'm just trying to think of anything that may help.  Have you had a second opinion on it? What do the yard staff think? They know him well and have been managing it and doing some of the treatment on his ear, what do they think to do?

I do believe that if the yard staff thought he should be pts then they would say (if asked), personly i dont think its his time yet (though i havn't seen him for the last year so things might have changed).


----------



## xspiralx (26 April 2012)

I can't believe all the people who are so against having the horse PTS. Being PTS is not the worst thing for a horse, by any means at all.

The market is dire for horses at the moment - even young, healthy ones are struggling to sell - this is not a horse that has a bit of a quirk, it has a serious, recurring condition that has already been treated several times and keeps coming back.

In your position OP, I would have the horse PTS. I think, fwiw, you've done the right thing by the horse so far, and I wouldn't listen to the bunny huggers who are so vehemently against having a horse PTS.


----------



## R.A.H (26 April 2012)

lialls said:



			Hi R.A.H

I really feel for you, I had a TB mare with sarcoides put down as Liverpool didn't think treatment would be sucessful and my vets wern't hopeful either.  She had them on the point of shoulder as well as other places so wouldn't be able to wear a rug and she was just general so depressed that it was the only kind thing to do.  That put a side, Squid is totaly differnt.

Knowing your boy (old student) and how he coped with it last time i think that you have to get it treated now before it gets too much for him to cope with.  I dont think that he coped badly with it but when it was at its worst it wasn't nice for him or us to deal with him.  I remember helping treat him a couple of times, it was quite a mission as he was very guarded about it by then.

Personaly, I probly wouldn't sell him with it, mainly for fear that if it came back liek it did last time someone else would not get it treated.

How is he now with having the earat you look in to his gut not working properly too incase it was steming from that? Where did that go in the end?  I'm just trying to think of anything that may help.  Have you had a second opinion on it? What do the yard staff think? They know him well and have been managing it and doing some of the treatment on his ear, what do they think to do?

I do believe that if the yard staff thought he should be pts then they would say (if asked), personly i dont think its his time yet (though i havn't seen him for the last year so things might have changed).
		
Click to expand...

at the moment you can touch his and put bridle on etc. I'm worried that it grow like it did before. There is no noticable lump at the moment just a thickening of the skin. When the photos were sent off last time, prof knottenbelt said that laser treatment was only option and he weren't sure that would work. Its been nearly 12 months since the surgery so thought we were rid of the thing forever.
Staff at the college haven't really said much tbh.


----------



## Amicus (26 April 2012)

Really feel for you and it sounds like your do whatever is right for him. It sounds as you've done everything right by him and I sure if you've seen professor knottenbelt (to anyone who hasn't heard of him I suspect he knows and cares more about sarcoids than anyone else in the world, he's amazing) their really isn't any point seeing anyone else. 

I think people who have only seen benign sarcoids, think you are worrying about selling/PTS a horse with something equivalent to having warts whereas sarcoids are much better viewed as skin cancer. If you could find a genuine home for him then I suppose that would be the happiest solution for you but equally if you feel the sarcoids are getting to a point where he suffering excessively then by having him PTS you are continuing to look out for his best interests and behaving far more responsible than if you were to give him away - good on you.


----------



## Tiffany (26 April 2012)

OP having seen the photos I really feel for you and him. 
I'm sure between you and your vet you'll decide what's best for him.


----------



## Brigadoon (26 April 2012)

Hi RAH
I really feel for you and you trying to do the best by your boy.
I have a gelding who has had sarcoids on many parts of his body for over 12 years. He has had every available treatment and last time had very radical surgery that took a long time to recover from. The areas around his belly and sheath have had no further recurrence but they have recurred ( to not a great extent) around his axilla. I decided last time after he colicked after his surgery in the hospital, at home and the wound breaking down several times that I would not put him through any more surgery. Thankfully the current ones have not changed for over 3 years. Of course he has long ran out of insurance. 
There are so many stories about sarcoids but we do all know each horse is different and their sarcoids run an individual course and respond to different treatments.
I wonder if the Cleveland Bay Society would have someone looking for horse like yours!?! Apart from his sarcoids he sounds a treasure. As a breed that's low in numbers and not many on the market you may find a wonderful home for him. Sometimes through a society you will get someone who is more "reliable" than just taking pot luck through an advertisement. You could have a water tight loan agreement or "gift" arrangement with a clause that you are involved in his future if things 
I don't think having a horse PTS is a bad thing. Far worse would be him having a home with someone who was not as committed to him as you are.
All the best with your boy
xx


----------



## Tamba (27 April 2012)

fwiw, I would have had him in a second, (if I wasnt moving to the other side of the world shorly) and treated the sarcoids, schoolmaster types are hard to find, yes, I would have given him anything he required and a good home. I believe good homes do exist, and this type of horse would be very useful to someone. Sarcoids wouldnt put me of.


----------



## EstherYoung (27 April 2012)

There are sarcoids and there are sarcoids.... There is an enormous difference between a small, stable sarcoid or two and the sort of aggressive tumour that your horse has. I do feel for you, OP. The first horse I ever broke in had several of this kind of aggressive sarcoid and it was horrid. They were so sore for her, bedding and hay were always getting stuck in the open sores, and the flies were terrible. Her owner had them all lasered but they started to come back a year later. Her owner then sold her before she got too bad again, and I heard on the grapevine that her new owner had taken to self treating them by burning them off with creosote  She was such a sweet mare too, I often wonder what happened to her.

I wouldn't be put off by a small benign sarcoid on a horse (indeed both our arabs have one) but after dealing with Podge's painful aggressive tumours I can completely understand someone getting to the end of the road with them as they are a totally different kettle of fish.

I think you do have a moral responsibility to this horse, but I think you know that. If you do re-home him, he will still need you to look out for him. Personally I think I'd treat conservatively and make the most of him until his quality of life is affected. If the college are happy to keep him and he is happy there then all well and good. At the moment it looks OK and he's certainly not suffering at present, but having been here three times before you know what's coming.

I hope everything works out xxxxx


----------



## frostyfingers (27 April 2012)

You have all my sympathy.  My beloved TB had terrible sarcoids on his groin and willy - they appeared from nowhere within 2 years of me getting him and he had surgery and then several batches of Liverpool cream.  Last January, after having been back in work for 2 months after 5 months off the worst offender reappeared in his groin.  Both of the vets who had treated him came to have a look and said that they could continue treatment, which would be uncomfortable and be successful short term, or we could call a halt.

We thought long and hard and decided that at 17 he owed me nothing, he had been so patient through all of it and so good natured, and opted to wait for some spring grass and sunshine on his back and put him to sleep quietly in the field.  It was so hard, but I knew that if I continued treatment it would be for my benefit, not his.  Tragically he never got the spring grass and sunshine as he haemorraged from the wound site after mucking about in the field.  The vet came out instantly and that was that - he said that the sarcoid had got into the artery and ruptured.  

Every sarcoid is different and I don't dispute that many can be treated and controlled, but sometimes there is no option other than PTS - have a long conversation with the vet about the possible outcomes, costs and amount of time he thinks treatment will last.  Ask for his honest opinion as to what he thinks is the best course of action.  If you decide to have the horse pts, don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## Mypinkpony (24 May 2012)

Anyone know what R.A.H decided in the end?  not a decision i envy her for x


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (24 May 2012)

Is he a good jumper? Random but my college might need a safe, half talented jump horse. He could stay over the summer too or if a student looks after him he can go home with them. You would still own him but he would have a long term home until retirement....


----------



## KSR (24 May 2012)

No idea, I was thinking about him Tuesday when I lost my lad.. 

Hope OP is okay whatever is decided..


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

xspiralx said:



			I can't believe all the people who are so against having the horse PTS. Being PTS is not the worst thing for a horse, by any means at all.

The market is dire for horses at the moment - even young, healthy ones are struggling to sell - this is not a horse that has a bit of a quirk, it has a serious, recurring condition that has already been treated several times and keeps coming back.

In your position OP, I would have the horse PTS. I think, fwiw, you've done the right thing by the horse so far, and I wouldn't listen to the bunny huggers who are so vehemently against having a horse PTS.
		
Click to expand...

?????????????? So you think its better that the poor horse DIES then has the opportunity to go to a loving home?????????  

As long as you are honest with any perspective new owners about the horses condition there is a good chance someone will want to take him on even if he does end up losing his ear there is no reason why he could not be a companion horse. Don`t give up on him, it might not even come back! However you must still check on him and make sure he is not left to suffer in the wrong hands.


----------



## rhino (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			?????????????? So you think its better that the poor horse DIES then has the opportunity to go to a loving home?????????  


Click to expand...

Except it is already back  Yes, in an ideal world every horse would live happily ever after, however in the real world there are thousands of perfectly healthy horses who can't find homes. It is not irresponsible to pts a horse.


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

rhino said:



			Except it is already back  Yes, in an ideal world every horse would live happily ever after, however in the real world there are thousands of perfectly healthy horses who can't find homes. It is not irresponsible to pts a horse.
		
Click to expand...

And you think that's acceptable? the reality is most of these horses are rehomeable and there are good homes who would be willing to take these horses on! Its is irresponsible to put a good horse to sleep! they are not disposable! they are living creatures who should not been thrown away when no longer of use to the owner! the only circumstances where being PTS is the best option is if the horse is severely injured, dying already or is dangerous.


----------



## Always Henesy (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			And you think that's acceptable? the reality is most of these horses are rehomeable and there are good homes who would be willing to take these horses on! Its is irresponsible to put a good horse to sleep! they are not disposable! they are living creatures who should not been thrown away when no longer of use to the owner! the only circumstances where being PTS is the best option is if the horse is severely injured, dying already or is dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear....you need to be in the real world.


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

Always Henesy said:



			Oh dear....you need to be in the real world.
		
Click to expand...

I am in the real world and I think its pretty sickening if you think its acceptable to kill a horse because its no longer of use to that person.


----------



## rhino (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			And you think that's acceptable? the reality is most of these horses are rehomeable and there are good homes who would be willing to take these horses on!
		
Click to expand...


Yes I think it is acceptable. If there really are all those good homes out there you claim there are, then why are all the rescue centres overflowing? Why are horses and ponies being pushed through bottom end auctions for a pound or two? Why are box loads being shipped off for slaughter each and every week?

Like I said, in the real world people have to do what is best for their horses, and pts is a viable consideration.


----------



## Mince Pie (24 May 2012)

OK well you take the horse on, are you prepared to repeatedly pay £800 for treatment?! When he loses his ear completely what is to stop another sarcoid growing on the site of where the ear used to be and going internal?
This isn't a healthy horse that someone doesn't want anymore, this is a horse with a serious (yes SOME sarcoids are serious) health issue that the owner has bent over backwards to try to fix. Besides would you want to put a horse through invasive surgery over and over again? Be realistic.

OP I would pts, you have done your best and there seems to be nothing else you can do.


----------



## TallulahBright (24 May 2012)

Did you see the pictures? The OP is a caring, responsible horse owner whose horse has an evil, aggressive, recurrent form of skin cancer. My horse has a small warty sarcoid - at the mo no problem. If it was like her horse's... I would be thinking about quality of life. Then there Might be secondaries to consider. Owning any animal, I believe, brings great joy but comes with the responsibility of being big enough to make difficult decisions with the animal's best interests in mind. They can't speak.


----------



## Always Henesy (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			I am in the real world and I think its pretty sickening if you think its acceptable to kill a horse because its no longer of use to that person.
		
Click to expand...

Except in this case it's not about the horse being of no use to the owner is it?
It is suffering with a debilitating condition that keeps recurring. Not everyone has endless pots of money to keep treating an aggressive sarcoid and neither will the insurance pay out forever.

The condition is affecting the horse's quality of life and not doing the OP too many favours in the feel good stakes either.

Perhaps you would be happy to offer a home then?


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

rhino said:



			Yes I think it is acceptable. If there really are all those good homes out there you claim there are, then why are all the rescue centres overflowing? Why are horses and ponies being pushed through bottom end auctions for a pound or two? Why are box loads being shipped off for slaughter each and every week?

Like I said, in the real world people have to do what is best for their horses, and pts is a viable consideration.
		
Click to expand...

These horses have been RESCUED from people who have neglected and abused them, not horses that are being given away... unfortunately people can be very cruel and such rescued horses need specialist care (which the average horse owner can not provide) The horses that are being pushed through sales have no history and can often be the dangerous horses that dealers and dodgy people are trying to get rid of quick including stolen horses. It is much easier to privately advertise a horse free to good home and provide full history and be a source of reliability who obviously care about the horse... that is the difference.


----------



## ester (24 May 2012)

but what happens if the person you give your horse away to isn't as great as they first made out? and they neglect the horse/don't pay for expensive sarcoid treatment and then it ends up in rescue.. 

of what if they pass it on, to someone you know nothing about and the same happens...

what if they put it through the sales with no history..


----------



## Auslander (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			These horses have been RESCUED from people who have neglected and abused them, not horses that are being given away... unfortunately people can be very cruel and such rescued horses need specialist care (which the average horse owner can not provide) The horses that are being pushed through sales have no history and can often be the dangerous horses that dealers and dodgy people are trying to get rid of quick including stolen horses. It is much easier to privately advertise a horse free to good home and provide full history and be a source of reliability who obviously care about the horse... that is the difference.
		
Click to expand...

And just as easy for someone to think "Whoopee, free horsie", feed teh owner a load of bullsh, take it on, neglect the hugely expensive specialist veterinary care - and for the poor thing to end up as one of those neglected rescue cases you refer to.

This is not a horse that should be advertised cheaply, or free to a good home.  I absolutely sympathise with the owner, who has done the best by her horse, and may well have to make a difficult decision, based on the best interests of a horse with a nasty life limiting condition that isnt going to go away.


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

Always Henesy said:



			Except in this case it's not about the horse being of no use to the owner is it?
It is suffering with a debilitating condition that keeps recurring. Not everyone has endless pots of money to keep treating an aggressive sarcoid and neither will the insurance pay out forever.

The condition is affecting the horse's quality of life and not doing the OP too many favours in the feel good stakes either.

Perhaps you would be happy to offer a home then?
		
Click to expand...

My original post was not about this horse in particular... I was replying to someone who was saying if a horse is not sellable its ok to kill it, that's what I am protesting about. Im sure the lady with this horse will do what is best for him in the end but I don`t agree with people who think its ok to kill a horse just because its no longer of use to the owner. As I stated earlier if the horse is serverley injured, dying already or is dangerous the PTS is the best option. I have happily provided homes to all the horses I have had over the years because of people wanting to get rid to save them from a bullet to the head, and I will probably continue to do so.


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

ester said:



			but what happens if the person you give your horse away to isn't as great as they first made out? and they neglect the horse/don't pay for expensive sarcoid treatment and then it ends up in rescue.. 

of what if they pass it on, to someone you know nothing about and the same happens...

what if they put it through the sales with no history..
		
Click to expand...

I did say before that the owner would have to check the horse was ok and didn't end up in bad hands, it is not worth it to see the horse in a happy home? provided his quality of life was still ok.


----------



## touchstone (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			My original post was not about this horse in particular... I was replying to someone who was saying if a horse is not sellable its ok to kill it, that's what I am protesting about. Im sure the lady with this horse will do what is best for him in the end but I don`t agree with people who think its ok to kill a horse just because its no longer of use to the owner. As I stated earlier if the horse is serverley injured, dying already or is dangerous the PTS is the best option. I have happily provided homes to all the horses I have had over the years because of people wanting to get rid to save them from a bullet to the head, and I will probably continue to do so.
		
Click to expand...

Well it's great that you are able to do that, however go to any low end sale and you'll find hundreds of horses and ponies that need homes, you can't save them all unfortunately.  There are far more horses than there are good homes, something has to give.


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

Auslander said:



			And just as easy for someone to think "Whoopee, free horsie", feed teh owner a load of bullsh, take it on, neglect the hugely expensive specialist veterinary care - and for the poor thing to end up as one of those neglected rescue cases you refer to.

This is not a horse that should be advertised cheaply, or free to a good home.  I absolutely sympathise with the owner, who has done the best by her horse, and may well have to make a difficult decision, based on the best interests of a horse with a nasty life limiting condition that isnt going to go away.
		
Click to expand...

I AM NOT talking about advertising a horse free to good home and give it to the first person who comes along and then wash your hands of it for the poor thing to end up anywhere!
I AM talking about carefully selecting potentional homes for the place to best suit your horse, then REGULARLY checking on his welfare and possibly putting some sort of contract in place to protect him.
(we all heard about the lady who put her horse out on loan to find he had ended up being slaughtered)


----------



## ester (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			I did say before that the owner would have to check the horse was ok and didn't end up in bad hands, it is not worth it to see the horse in a happy home? provided his quality of life was still ok.
		
Click to expand...

ah ok, and keeping yourself responsible for all of his veterinary fees, what if you aren't in a financial position to do that?

and it isn't just that it isn't saleable that is the problem, he has an aggresive, recurrent form of skin cancer which will likely cause his demise sooner or later.. unless he dies of something else first, and if I were his owner I am not sure I would think it in his best welfare interests to keep putting him through surgery.


----------



## Chestersmummy (24 May 2012)

My loan horse has a massive sarcoid on his leg, a few on his sheath and 1 starting on his bum. I'm definatly going to buy him as to me his personality and how we click is more important than anything. To be honest i know he will never be a show horse but thats not what i want. I want a horse that does dressage, jumping and ode.


----------



## cellie (24 May 2012)

R.A.H said:



			I have paid alot of money for this horse and have put alot of time, money and effort trying to get him right. So it's not a decision i will make lightly. I will see what the vet says but i don't think i'll go down the laser surgery route again. I will have to see at what rate it grows. If it would stay the same size and not get the size of a tennis ball then it would be managable. Time will tell.[/QUOTE

Last year my mare  developed a sarcoid I had vet out and he discussed same options and route  that you went.Before i made decision I tried thuja cream on two recommedations from friends  both had experience of sarcoids and  one  of them was size of tennis ball.The cream has successfully treated all our horses ,friends horse that  had very large one hasnt even got a scar.I do feel this is good option and its cheap and pain free. You can buy cream online I used hilton herbs and it cost £25 approx.Good luck 

Click to expand...


----------



## Littlelegs (24 May 2012)

All about Romeo- spend some time going round sales & auctions, not top end ones, the likes of beeston. Then come & tell us about all the lovely companion homes available after you've watched all the cheap to keep, healthy foals & unrideable horses going for meat. Then find yourself some footage about the unlucky ones who are exported live for slaughter instead. And then come back & try & explain why its cruel to pts at home yourself.


----------



## Marydoll (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			And you think that's acceptable? the reality is most of these horses are rehomeable and there are good homes who would be willing to take these horses on! Its is irresponsible to put a good horse to sleep! they are not disposable! they are living creatures who should not been thrown away when no longer of use to the owner! the only circumstances where being PTS is the best option is if the horse is severely injured, dying already or is dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, what about the ones in pain, or have  awful diseases that can only get worse, do you wait until theyre really bad, or let them go before the pain, inability to get about causes them to drop ??


----------



## Marydoll (24 May 2012)

littlelegs said:



			All about Romeo- spend some time going round sales & auctions, not top end ones, the likes of beeston. Then come & tell us about all the lovely companion homes available after you've watched all the cheap to keep, healthy foals & unrideable horses going for meat. Then find yourself some footage about the unlucky ones who are exported live for slaughter instead. And then come back & try & explain why its cruel to pts at home yourself.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^ wot she said ........ good post littlelegs


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

littlelegs said:



			All about Romeo- spend some time going round sales & auctions, not top end ones, the likes of beeston. Then come & tell us about all the lovely companion homes available after you've watched all the cheap to keep, healthy foals & unrideable horses going for meat. Then find yourself some footage about the unlucky ones who are exported live for slaughter instead. And then come back & try & explain why its cruel to pts at home yourself.
		
Click to expand...

WHY ARE YOU NOT LISTENING TO ME? I HAVE ALREADY SAID the auctions are full of horses that are owned by dealers and dodgy people to get rid quick... people generally will not take a risk on these horses as they have no history and can be dangerous (I have already said dangerous horses should be PTS) I AM fully aware of the poor horses that end up going to the slaughter house!!! That is why I do my bit where I can to try and re-home as many horses as I can, I have NEVER bought a horse, I have always re-homed good healthy horses that other people don't want anymore and if more people did the same these horses would not end up going through such stress and dying! AND IF YOUR GOING TO QUOTE AND CRITICIZE ME, READ ALL MY POSTS FIRST SO I DON'T HAVE TO REPEAT MYSELF.


----------



## gracey (24 May 2012)

op, don't let those on this thread that keep saying pts is an easy get out clause upset you, they obviously have no idea. You have tried your best but I agree, when is enough ..enough?? your poor horse sounds wonderful, but as a responsible owner, you have to make decisions in the horses best interest, like you say what happens when he has no ear left to remove?  very, very sad situation and I feel for you and your horse..x


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

marydoll said:



			Ok, what about the ones in pain, or have  awful diseases that can only get worse, do you wait until theyre really bad, or let them go before the pain, inability to get about causes them to drop ??
		
Click to expand...

I have already said the only circumstances that I would  PTS a horse is if it was serverly injured, was already dying (through illness) or if it is dangerous.


----------



## gracey (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			WHY ARE YOU NOT LISTENING TO ME? I HAVE ALREADY SAID the auctions are full of horses that are owned by dealers and dodgy people to get rid quick... people generally will not take a risk on these horses as they have no history and can be dangerous (I have already said dangerous horses should be PTS) I AM fully aware of the poor horses that end up going to the slaughter house!!! That is why I do my bit where I can to try and re-home as many horses as I can, I have NEVER bought a horse, I have always re-homed good healthy horses that other people don't want anymore and if more people did the same these horses would not end up going through such stress and dying! AND IF YOUR GOING TO QUOTE AND CRITICIZE ME, READ ALL MY POSTS FIRST SO I DON'T HAVE TO REPEAT MYSELF.
		
Click to expand...

BUT this horse is not healthy!  are you reading this post through? I fail to understand how you keep saying he is healthy?


----------



## ester (24 May 2012)

so you would put this horse through more (painful) surgery? (or multiple surgeries)


----------



## rhino (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			WHY ARE YOU NOT LISTENING TO ME? I HAVE ALREADY SAID  AND IF YOUR GOING TO QUOTE AND CRITICIZE ME, READ ALL MY POSTS FIRST SO I DON'T HAVE TO REPEAT MYSELF.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh why so rude? Do you have to 'shout'; everyone else is managing to have a reasonable discussion.

Plenty of healthy, rideable horses end up at auction and slaughter, the idea that they all have behavioural problems is naive to say the least.


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

gracey said:



			BUT this horse is not healthy!  are you reading this post through? I fail to understand how you keep saying he is healthy?
		
Click to expand...

THE START OF MY POSTS WAS NOT TALKING ABOUT THIS HORSE, I WAS REPLYING TO A POST THAT SOMEONE ELSE HAD PUT UP ABOUT PUTTING "UNSELLABLE" HORSES DOWN. MY POINT IS IF THEY ARE HEALTHY (EXCLUDING MINOR INJURIES) THERE IS NO REASON WHY THE CANT BE REHOMED.


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

rhino said:



			Gosh why so rude? Do you have to 'shout'; everyone else is managing to have a reasonable discussion.

Plenty of healthy, rideable horses end up at auction and slaughter, the idea that they all have behavioural problems is naive to say the least.
		
Click to expand...

Because I am having to repeat myself because people are not reading all my posts, I know these horses end up at auction and slaughter and that is terrible, my point is if the horse is not severely injured, dying through illness or dangerous why must it be destroyed???? I am not talking about this horse in particular... I was replying to another post.


----------



## gracey (24 May 2012)

.. please stop shouting its making my eyes hurt ..  

ok i am with you, yes it is very sad when a healthy horse gets pts .. I don't agree with it, but I would much rather pts than neglected/starved  it's (sadly) not an ideal world. I wish it was!!


----------



## touchstone (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			WHY ARE YOU NOT LISTENING TO ME? I HAVE ALREADY SAID the auctions are full of horses that are owned by dealers and dodgy people to get rid quick... people generally will not take a risk on these horses as they have no history and can be dangerous (I have already said dangerous horses should be PTS) I AM fully aware of the poor horses that end up going to the slaughter house!!! That is why I do my bit where I can to try and re-home as many horses as I can, I have NEVER bought a horse, I have always re-homed good healthy horses that other people don't want anymore and if more people did the same these horses would not end up going through such stress and dying! AND IF YOUR GOING TO QUOTE AND CRITICIZE ME, READ ALL MY POSTS FIRST SO I DON'T HAVE TO REPEAT MYSELF.
		
Click to expand...

There are often some very good but old horses that go through the auctions, they certainly aren't all dangerous and many foals and youngstock go through the ring that could make good ponies.  The marketplace is flooded with horses that can't be sold or given away.  The recession is deepening and the situation is likely to worsen.  If a home can be found then great, however the truth of the matter is that finding a good home is getting less and less likely.  

We have seen instances on here of rescuers having to be rescued themselves as they just keep on taking horses that they have no time or money for and it is the horse that suffers.

I would rehome another if I could - fact is I can't as I'm sure many other people can't either.  There are far more ponies than homes and to me the stress of unwanted horses being passed from pillar to post is far worse than being quietly pts at home.


----------



## rhino (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			As long as you are honest with any perspective new owners about the horses condition there is a good chance someone will want to take him on even if he does end up losing his ear there is no reason why he could not be a companion horse. Don`t give up on him, it might not even come back!
		
Click to expand...




all about Romeo said:



			I am not talking about this horse in particular... I was replying to another post.
		
Click to expand...

No you weren't, your first post quite clearly concerns the horse in the OP  And it very much appears that you are the one not reading posts as the OP quite clearly states that the sarcoid is already back and causing problems..


----------



## ester (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			THE START OF MY POSTS WAS NOT TALKING ABOUT THIS HORSE, I WAS REPLYING TO A POST THAT SOMEONE ELSE HAD PUT UP ABOUT PUTTING "UNSELLABLE" HORSES DOWN. MY POINT IS IF THEY ARE HEALTHY (EXCLUDING MINOR INJURIES) THERE IS NO REASON WHY THE CANT BE REHOMED.
		
Click to expand...

can you direct us to the number of that post please? because most of us have been talking about the horse in question and the merits of poss PTS.


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

gracey said:



			.. please stop shouting its making my eyes hurt ..  

ok i am with you, yes it is very sad when a healthy horse gets pts .. I don't agree with it, but I would much rather pts than neglected/starved  it's (sadly) not an ideal world. I wish it was!!
		
Click to expand...

It could be made better though... if everyone did something small and the people who think its ok to kill because the horse no longer serves there purpose changed the way they thought, so many more horses could be saved from the horror of a bullet, going to auction or the slaughter house... even if only a few horses they are still lives saved.
It is better to be PTS then neglected and abused yes but there is another way, its not one or the other.


----------



## ester (24 May 2012)

xspiralx said:



			I can't believe all the people who are so against having *the horse* PTS. Being PTS is not the worst thing for a horse, by any means at all.

The market is dire for horses at the moment - even young, healthy ones are struggling to sell - this is not a horse that has a bit of a quirk,* it has a serious, recurring condition that has already been treated several times and keeps coming back.*

In your position OP, I would have the horse PTS. I think, fwiw, you've done the right thing by the horse so far, and I wouldn't listen to the bunny huggers who are so vehemently against having a horse PTS.
		
Click to expand...




all about Romeo said:



			?????????????? So you think its better that *the *poor horse DIES then has the opportunity to go to a loving home?????????  

As long as you are honest with any perspective new owners about the horses condition there is a good chance someone will want to take him on even if he does end up losing his ear there is no reason why he could not be a companion horse. Don`t give up on him, it might not even come back! However you must still check on him and make sure he is not left to suffer in the wrong hands.
		
Click to expand...

the post you quoted, and your post. 

All with references to *the* horse, no mention of random unsaleable horses


----------



## Amaranta (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			These horses have been RESCUED from people who have neglected and abused them, not horses that are being given away... unfortunately people can be very cruel and such rescued horses need specialist care (which the average horse owner can not provide) The horses that are being pushed through sales have no history and can often be the dangerous horses that dealers and dodgy people are trying to get rid of quick including stolen horses. It is much easier to privately advertise a horse free to good home and provide full history and be a source of reliability who obviously care about the horse... that is the difference.
		
Click to expand...


Good God! What planet are you living on?  You really do not have a clue, there are hundreds if not thousands or horses whose owners can no longer afford to keep them, these horses are often just dumped, if they are lucky, and their owners care about them they try to rehome them, sadly the homes are just not there, there are far worse things than a humane death.  

This owner is trying to do the right thing by her horse, how dare you judge her.


----------



## EllenJay (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			THE START OF MY POSTS WAS NOT TALKING ABOUT THIS HORSE, I WAS REPLYING TO A POST THAT SOMEONE ELSE HAD PUT UP ABOUT PUTTING "UNSELLABLE" HORSES DOWN. MY POINT IS IF THEY ARE HEALTHY (EXCLUDING MINOR INJURIES) THERE IS NO REASON WHY THE CANT BE REHOMED.
		
Click to expand...

In the current economic climate many much loved animals, horses, dogs, cats rabbits etc are having to be PTS - there are not enough homes for all of them, and I for one would be very reluctant to let my beloved horse, who is  very late teens with arthritic hocks and rotated pedal bones in both fronts, to be "free to a good home".  To keep him happy and comfortable it takes expensive shoes (don't talk about barefoot - he was for 5 years until the pedal bones rotated and then was in so much pain I had to shoe), and expensive drugs. Not many people who want a free horse want to pay out these types of costs and will want to use him regularly, which he struggles with on hard ground.

If I couldn't afford to keep him any longer then I would make the very difficult decision to PTS, because it would be far kinder to him in the long run than to palm him off on someone else.


----------



## touchstone (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			It could be made better though... if everyone did something small and the people who think its ok to kill because the horse no longer serves there purpose changed the way they thought, so many more horses could be saved from the horror of a bullet, going to auction or the slaughter house... even if only a few horses they are still lives saved.
It is better to be PTS then neglected and abused yes but there is another way, its not one or the other.
		
Click to expand...

If there isn't a home available then I'm afraid it *is* one or the other.  Even the charities are bursting at the seams.  What is needed is an end to irresponsible breeding and the glut of poor quality horses on the market, taking one here and there out of the equation won't change the situation long term.


----------



## Auslander (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			?????????????? So you think its better that the poor horse DIES then has the opportunity to go to a loving home?????????  

.
		
Click to expand...




all about Romeo said:



			THE START OF MY POSTS WAS NOT TALKING ABOUT THIS HORSE, I WAS REPLYING TO A POST THAT SOMEONE ELSE HAD PUT UP ABOUT PUTTING "UNSELLABLE" HORSES DOWN. MY POINT IS IF THEY ARE HEALTHY (EXCLUDING MINOR INJURIES) THERE IS NO REASON WHY THE CANT BE REHOMED.
		
Click to expand...

I think you forgot about your first post here - which most certainly WAS referring to the OPs horse.


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

rhino said:



			No you weren't, your first post quite clearly concerns the horse in the OP  And it very much appears that you are the one not reading posts as the OP quite clearly states that the sarcoid is already back and causing problems..
		
Click to expand...

My line above this was in reply to the previous post, this bit that I wrote to the OP was separate, I ment with the possibility of the sarcoid coming back and him losing the ear, that It might not return again... Perhaps I didn't make it clear that the 2 lines where separate... I apologize for that oversight. However the next post I was replying to was regarding my original reply to a previous post and not about the horse in question... if that makes sense?


----------



## Flame_ (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			THE START OF MY POSTS WAS NOT TALKING ABOUT THIS HORSE, I WAS REPLYING TO A POST THAT SOMEONE ELSE HAD PUT UP ABOUT PUTTING "UNSELLABLE" HORSES DOWN. MY POINT IS IF THEY ARE HEALTHY (EXCLUDING MINOR INJURIES) THERE IS NO REASON WHY THE CANT BE REHOMED.
		
Click to expand...

*THERE'S LOADS OF REASONS WHY THEY CAN'T BE REHOMED, THE MAIN ONE BEING THAT THERE ARE MORE HORSES THAN HOMES. HORSES ARE EXPENSIVE TO KEEP, MOST OF THEM NEED TO BE BOTH HEALTHY AND GOOD AT SOMETHING FOR SOMEONE TO TAKE ON THEIR UPKEEP UNLESS THEY ARE PARTICULARLY LUCKY.

ARE YOU SURE YOU CAN HEAR ME OK?   *


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

Auslander said:



			I think you forgot about your first post here - which most certainly WAS referring to the OPs horse.
		
Click to expand...

I was not talking about the horse in question here... I was shocked that the person said that a horse would be better of being PTS then having the chance of a new home.


----------



## rhino (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			My line above this was in reply to the previous post, this bit that I wrote to the OP was separate, I ment with the possibility of the sarcoid coming back and him losing the ear, that It might not return again... Perhaps I didn't make it clear that the 2 lines where separate... I apologize for that oversight. However the next post I was replying to was regarding my original reply to a previous post and not about the horse in question... if that makes sense?
		
Click to expand...

I think so, thanks for clarifying


----------



## Littlelegs (24 May 2012)

I have read all your posts on this thread thankyou. You seem to be under the illusion all the horses at sales are no good & nobody wants them. Secondly, forgetting the over breeding issue, very few are nutters, or at all dodgy. Just victims of clueless but well meaning owners who've either ruined the horse themselves, or 'rehomed' for free with nice Mr x who promises to love & care for their responsibility. Then either gets bored & passes it on until it eventually ends up at a sale. Or sends it straight there themselves. And what about the oldies at sales? Has every previous owner been dodgy? Or did someone just avoid the responsibility to either pts or retire at some point? You may well have rehomed healthy horses yourself. I've had a number of projects  from bottom end sales the same who weren't lucky enough to find a home first. Plus a fab pony who 4 years ago was the miserable result of somebody 'rehoming' & it all going wrong. I understand your logic, without the capitals. However you fail to see the harsh reality of what happens to un sellable horses that are given away for free in the majority of cases.


----------



## Mince Pie (24 May 2012)

I would have thought there are the desperate owners who have been a victim of the recession and don't have the time/money to sell their horses via normal means. Family members of deceased horse owners who are not horsey and find this the easiest way of selling the horse/s...


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

Flame_ said:



*THERE'S LOADS OF REASONS WHY THEY CAN'T BE REHOMED, THE MAIN ONE BEING THAT THERE ARE MORE HORSES THAN HOMES. HORSES ARE EXPENSIVE TO KEEP, MOST OF THEM NEED TO BE BOTH HEALTHY AND GOOD AT SOMETHING FOR SOMEONE TO TAKE ON THEIR UPKEEP UNLESS THEY ARE PARTICULARLY LUCKY.

ARE YOU SURE YOU CAN HEAR ME OK?   *

Click to expand...

So your telling me unless the horse is 100% sound in every-way and talented to have a good loving home?????? How blinkered of you!!

All my horses have been unwanted and given to me and they where all wonderful so that makes me the lucky one.


----------



## Auslander (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			I was not talking about the horse in question here... I was shocked that the person said that a horse would be better of being PTS then having the chance of a new home.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish!! Your first post was a response to xspiralx, who said she couldn't understand why people thought it was a bad thing to PTS the OP's horse. You quoted her, so can hardly deny it.


----------



## ester (24 May 2012)

and I quoted both of them.. and took the time to highlight


----------



## Littlelegs (24 May 2012)

No all about Romeo, it makes your horses the lucky ones, most aren't.


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

littlelegs said:



			I have read all your posts on this thread thankyou. You seem to be under the illusion all the horses at sales are no good & nobody wants them. Secondly, forgetting the over breeding issue, very few are nutters, or at all dodgy. Just victims of clueless but well meaning owners who've either ruined the horse themselves, or 'rehomed' for free with nice Mr x who promises to love & care for their responsibility. Then either gets bored & passes it on until it eventually ends up at a sale. Or sends it straight there themselves. And what about the oldies at sales? Has every previous owner been dodgy? Or did someone just avoid the responsibility to either pts or retire at some point? You may well have rehomed healthy horses yourself. I've had a number of projects  from bottom end sales the same who weren't lucky enough to find a home first. Plus a fab pony who 4 years ago was the miserable result of somebody 'rehoming' & it all going wrong. I understand your logic, without the capitals. However you fail to see the harsh reality of what happens to un sellable horses that are given away for free in the majority of cases.
		
Click to expand...

I never said all horses at the sales are no good & nobody wants them, I said most average horse people wont get horses from sales as the people selling them tend to be dealers, dodgy people, the horses are dangerous with no history or they have been stolen. I am trying to change peoples view of this stereotype so horses that are surpless to requirements don't get overlooked because people think "they are cheap whats wrong with them?" What I am saying is the owners can find suitable new homes for the horse and make sure they are ok (check on them, have some sort of contract, keep in touch ect) and dont need to resort to putting the horse down if it still has quality of life.


----------



## Flame_ (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			So your telling me unless the horse is 100% sound in every-way and talented to have a good loving home?????? How blinkered of you!!
		
Click to expand...

Generally speaking, yes. BTW, I'm glad we've stopped shouting   Most people looking to buy a horse want it to do some sort of a job for them, at least for a few years before they would be prepared to retire them. Of course there are exceptions, like yourself, and if you really seek out horses to take on their expensive upkeep costs and the only thing you want in return from them is their company like with a dog, that is very admirable but it is not common. It is also very easy for crooks to claim to be like you, saying that they just want to be with and take care of unrideable horses, when actually they are planning on using them to make money by covering up their problems and selling them on as riding horses.  

I would feel I was being irresponsible letting a horse of mine go to someone like yourself, unless I knew you personally, because how would I know if you were genuine or lying, when so many people do? I'd be happier knowing my horse died quickly at home than risk it ending up God knows where.


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

Auslander said:



			Rubbish!! Your first post was a response to xspiralx, who said she couldn't understand why people thought it was a bad thing to PTS the OP's horse. You quoted her, so can hardly deny it.
		
Click to expand...

I was talking generally yes it was in reply to xspiralx with my point saying there is no reason why a horse has to be destroyed if it still has a quality of life as long as the owner takes steps to prevent it ending up being abused where possible (even sold horses can be neglected and abused) I was not directing it at the horse in question, that was my next line.


----------



## ester (24 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			?????????????? So you think its better that *the *poor horse DIES then has the opportunity to go to a loving home?????????  

As long as you are honest with any perspective new owners about *the* horses condition there is a good chance someone will want to take him on even if *he* does end up losing his ear there is no reason why he could not be a companion horse. Don`t give up on him, it might not even come back! However you must still check on him and make sure he is not left to suffer in the wrong hands.
		
Click to expand...

you specifically said THE horse, not A horse, THE horse


----------



## Littlelegs (24 May 2012)

Where are all these homes then? The average person doesn't usually have the required skill to bring on a horse from dirt  cheap to valuable, at least above meat value, i.e. sellable. And while I might be capable of bringing something on, I don't have either the skill or funds for expensive regular treatment to deliberately rehome an unhealthy one. And I doubt many buyers want to buy old retired horses. In all honesty, you really need to be realistic. Unfortunately there aren't enough good homes out there which only leaves pts.


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

Flame_ said:



			Generally speaking, yes. BTW, I'm glad we've stopped shouting   Most people looking to buy a horse want it to do some sort of a job for them, at least for a few years before they would be prepared to retire them. Of course there are exceptions, like yourself, and if you really seek out horses to take on their expensive upkeep costs and the only thing you want in return from them is their company like with a dog, that is very admirable but it is not common. It is also very easy for crooks to claim to be like you, saying that they just want to be with and take care of unrideable horses, when actually they are planning on using them to make money by covering up their problems and selling them on as riding horses.  

I would feel I was being irresponsible letting a horse of mine go to someone like yourself, unless I knew you personally, because how would I know if you were genuine or lying, when so many people do? I'd be happier knowing my horse died quickly at home than risk it ending up God knows where.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I was just getting very frustrated that I seemed to have to be repeating myself...
I dont like the fact that so many people have the attitude of "if my horse cant do what I want it to do then Im going to have it killed" 
I have ridden most of my rehomes some of which where thought to be unrideable, because I dont expect them to do something for me... They trust me because I have earned it, I look after them and in return they look after me. I have been so lucky with the horses I have had... The most rewarding was a 13.2 black fell pony who I had for many years, he was a rescue and was not expected to last more then a couple of months but I had him for 8 years! He got younger as he got older! Eventually at the age of 34 he fell ill after having a dodgy wormer and his internals shut down, I had to have him PTS  He was an amazing little pony who I dearly miss every day. What would have happened to him if I had not have taken him? or the wild ponies I had off a slaughter man, one of which was heavily pregnant, now all pony club ponies...
I currently have an ex race horse who was given to me fresh off the track... had him 3 years and never put a foot wrong! 
I know of these horrible people who deceive and lie and really feel for the poor horses and their owners (we have all heard about the poor women who loaned out her horse to find out he had been slaughtered) 
That is why if loaned out or rehomed owners must check on the horses and some form of contract...
I understand your worry of the horse falling into bad hands but so can sold horses. 
There are people like me and I just feel that these horses deserve to be in a good home not destroyed.


----------



## ester (24 May 2012)

"if my horse cant do what I want it to do then Im going to have it killed" I don't think anybody on this thread has expressed that attitude, so I am not sure where you are getting that from  they have just suggested that it might be the right thing to do for the horse in question.


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

ester said:



			"if my horse cant do what I want it to do then Im going to have it killed" I don't think anybody on this thread has expressed that attitude, so I am not sure where you are getting that from  they have just suggested that it might be the right thing to do for the horse in question.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that was blunt because that`s what it basically means... (I am not just talking about people on the thread I have come across this before) If a horse that is expected to do hard work is injured and can no longer do the work required, instead of rehoming the horse as a companion or light hack some people just have it PTS... and what I am saying is there is no reason (with the right measures in place, as long as the horse still has quality of life) that the horse cant be given to someone who wants a companion or a light hack ect


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

ester said:



			you specifically said THE horse, not A horse, THE horse  






Click to expand...

The top comment before the faces was about horses in general... ok I should have put a instead of the.


----------



## Capriole (24 May 2012)

Im sorry, but are you even reading this thread?  The one about the horse with serious sarcoids which have been operated on 3 times and are still reoccurring?

I think you need to go back and read it, take in what has happened so far, what the treatments have been, and the ramifications for the reappearance of the sarcoids. No one here is cavalierly saying all horses that 'can no longer do the work required' need PTS, this is about ONE HORSE and its health issues.  

I suggest you start your own thread if you want a rant about people destroying horses in general and leave the OPs thread to discuss her horse.


----------



## Littlelegs (24 May 2012)

Really, I would love to know where you imagine all these homes are?


----------



## Achinghips (24 May 2012)

OP has the vet said anything about removing the entire ear?  You have had this laser work done 3 times, that is a lot of perseverence for which you should be commended. Personally if entire removal were an option, this is what I would do.  I know you have said, but what if it comes back for the nth time on the scalp?  If it does, I'd seriously consider to then pts.

I shall pass on your details to trusted people I know well who might consider taking him on.


----------



## all about Romeo (24 May 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Where are all these homes then? The average person doesn't usually have the required skill to bring on a horse from dirt  cheap to valuable, at least above meat value, i.e. sellable. And while I might be capable of bringing something on, I don't have either the skill or funds for expensive regular treatment to deliberately rehome an unhealthy one. And I doubt many buyers want to buy old retired horses. In all honesty, you really need to be realistic. Unfortunately there aren't enough good homes out there which only leaves pts.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean? I am talking about healthy horses that the owner no longer wants or can afford to keep (including unsoundness to do hard work) I am not talking about neglected horses for average people (they should be left to more experienced people or registered rescues) an old retired horse would suit someone who wants a companion or maybe a light hack about? someone who wants something that is safe but cant afford a schoolmaster? I often find novice people who over horse themselves and ruin a good horse when they could have had a much more suitable older horse or something with an old injury that is sound doing light work...


----------



## Littlelegs (24 May 2012)

You miss my point, there are few of these homes about. No way would I pass on an old horse to someone who can't afford to buy, what on earth will they do when it needs a vet, expensive food, retiring? There are odd exceptions but happy endings aren't the rule. Seriously, go round some sales & you'll see what i mean.


----------



## R.A.H (24 May 2012)

A quick update on my horse. I have been in touch with the vet that did his laser surgery & he has suggested that I try some Acicloyir cream (think thats how it's spelt). He said that it would stop the growth of tumour cells, But if that fails the only option would be more laser surgery. I have had a few people interested in him, but I feel that some people are thinking 'oooh free horse'. Especially because he is so gorgeous & such a good boy. I don't want him to just go to anyone. If he goes to a new home the new owner would have to fully understand the seriousness of his sarcoid. I have been in touch with the Lady that bred him & she said she is very interested in having him. I'm just waiting for her to get back in touch. At the moment it hasn't changed much at all so i'm hoping that it will just stay like that. His other sarcoids haven't changed. 

I must say this has become a very interesting thread. Thankyou all for your replies


----------



## Marydoll (24 May 2012)

R.A.H said:



			A quick update on my horse. I have been in touch with the vet that did his laser surgery & he has suggested that I try some Acicloyir cream (think thats how it's spelt). He said that it would stop the growth of tumour cells, But if that fails the only option would be more laser surgery. I have had a few people interested in him, but I feel that some people are thinking 'oooh free horse'. Especially because he is so gorgeous & such a good boy. I don't want him to just go to anyone. If he goes to a new home the new owner would have to fully understand the seriousness of his sarcoid. I have been in touch with the Lady that bred him & she said she is very interested in having him. I'm just waiting for her to get back in touch. At the moment it hasn't changed much at all so i'm hoping that it will just stay like that. His other sarcoids haven't changed. 

I must say this has become a very interesting thread. Thankyou all for your replies
		
Click to expand...

Fwiw i think he sounds like a really nice horse and possibly someone else may get the sarcoids treated again i they take him on, im glad youre getting something sorted out.


----------



## Marydoll (25 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			What do you mean? I am talking about healthy horses that the owner no longer wants or can afford to keep (including unsoundness to do hard work) I am not talking about neglected horses for average people (they should be left to more experienced people or registered rescues) an old retired horse would suit someone who wants a companion or maybe a light hack about? someone who wants something that is safe but cant afford a schoolmaster? I often find novice people who over horse themselves and ruin a good horse when they could have had a much more suitable older horse or something with an old injury that is sound doing light work...
		
Click to expand...

I have an older mare who is unsound and if i couldnt afford to keep her, id shoot her myself before id pass her on to someone " just to keep her going " theres no way pass her on to an uncertain future


----------



## rhino (25 May 2012)

Thanks for the update and best wishes for you and your boy


----------



## all about Romeo (25 May 2012)

littlelegs said:



			You miss my point, there are few of these homes about. No way would I pass on an old horse to someone who can't afford to buy, what on earth will they do when it needs a vet, expensive food, retiring? There are odd exceptions but happy endings aren't the rule. Seriously, go round some sales & you'll see what i mean.
		
Click to expand...

I mean schoolmasters can fetch alot of money, I didn't mean for someone who cant afford to buy, I would not pass on an old horse either my TB will spend the rest of his life with me (he is 9) your right they are not but they should be a majority instead of a minority, hopefully one day it will be, if I could I would go to the sales and save the ones who needed and deserved it. But all I can do is keep doing what I can to help those that I come across.


----------



## Littlelegs (25 May 2012)

Fingers crossed both the cream & the breeder can help, & thanks for the update.


----------



## all about Romeo (25 May 2012)

marydoll said:



			Fwiw i think he sounds like a really nice horse and possibly someone else may get the sarcoids treated again i they take him on, im glad youre getting something sorted out.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, best wishes for you and your horse x


----------



## pip6 (25 May 2012)

Well done Op for remaining calm & giving well0-reasoned information despite some rediculous replies. Your boy is very lucky to be owned by you.


----------



## R.A.H (25 May 2012)

pip6 said:



			Well done Op for remaining calm & giving well0-reasoned information despite some rediculous replies. Your boy is very lucky to be owned by you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your nice comment. I'm just trying to be realistic. There's loads of healthy horses looking for new homes. 
Thankyou all for your replies


----------



## pookie (25 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			I am in the real world and I think its pretty sickening if you think its acceptable to kill a horse because its no longer of use to that person.
		
Click to expand...

You haven't actually read this thread, have you? And you're about 12


----------



## pookie (25 May 2012)

R.A.H said:



			A quick update on my horse. I have been in touch with the vet that did his laser surgery & he has suggested that I try some Acicloyir cream (think thats how it's spelt). He said that it would stop the growth of tumour cells, But if that fails the only option would be more laser surgery. I have had a few people interested in him, but I feel that some people are thinking 'oooh free horse'. Especially because he is so gorgeous & such a good boy. I don't want him to just go to anyone. If he goes to a new home the new owner would have to fully understand the seriousness of his sarcoid. I have been in touch with the Lady that bred him & she said she is very interested in having him. I'm just waiting for her to get back in touch. At the moment it hasn't changed much at all so i'm hoping that it will just stay like that. His other sarcoids haven't changed. 

I must say this has become a very interesting thread. Thankyou all for your replies
		
Click to expand...

OP, d'you mean acyclovir?  If so, that's zovirax cream, the same stuff you can buy in any chemist for cold sores on humans 

FWIW, you clearly love this horse, are clearly doing everything you can to treat him and make sure he has the best possible future. Please do ignore the childlike rants of the minority on her.


----------



## all about Romeo (25 May 2012)

pookie said:



			You haven't actually read this thread, have you? And you're about 12 

Click to expand...

Really??? of course I am... and I ride around all day on my pretty little pony without a care in the world.....


----------



## pookie (25 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			Really??? of course I am... and I ride around all day on my pretty little pony without a care in the world.....

Click to expand...

Excellent. Glad we're in agreement then.


----------



## all about Romeo (25 May 2012)

pookie said:



			Excellent. Glad we're in agreement then.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously not familiar with sarcasm then.....


----------



## pookie (25 May 2012)

all about Romeo said:



			Obviously not familiar with sarcasm then.....

Click to expand...

Likewise.

You might want to try supporting the OP now?


----------



## R.A.H (25 May 2012)

pookie said:



			OP, d'you mean acyclovir?  If so, that's zovirax cream, the same stuff you can buy in any chemist for cold sores on humans 

FWIW, you clearly love this horse, are clearly doing everything you can to treat him and make sure he has the best possible future. Please do ignore the childlike rants of the minority on her.
		
Click to expand...

hmm, thats good to know. As the vet told me it would be about £120 a tube not sure how big pgit is. Perhaps it would be worth me getting it from chemist. The last time I got zovirax it was around £6 to £7.


----------



## pookie (25 May 2012)

R.A.H said:



			hmm, thats good to know. As the vet told me it would be about £120 a tube not sure how big pgit is. Perhaps it would be worth me getting it from chemist. The last time I got zovirax it was around £6 to £7.
		
Click to expand...

It's worth checking with your vet what concentration of acyclovir he/she's prescribing. Zovirax is 5% and I can't imagine the prescription for your pone is going to be lower than that (thinking of what it's going to treat vs a simple human coldsore)


----------



## Doncella (25 May 2012)

Confuzzled said:



			One thing you might want to try is a feed supplement by global herbs called sarc-x. They do a cream too. I've been told many stories of it being super successful on inoperable sarcoids including one on a mares eye that literally fell out root and all 6 weeks after the owner started feeding it. Surely it's worth one last shot? But I've heard a lot of people recommending it and having used other things in the global herbs range they're really good! They have a helpline run by vets too x
		
Click to expand...

I use Sarc-Ex. My home bred gelding had a massive, vile, bleeding sarcoid on his sheath - see gallery- used Sarc-Ex it has almost gone.  The one on the rim of the sheath disappeared a while ago and the one on his belly dropped of last week.
It was a last resort after the Liverpool treatment went horribly wrong.
Just want to add that we won a WH class the other week and the judge was virtually writing a blank cheque for him as a county standard show horse, sarcoid and all!!
Don't despair there are plenty of us out here with sarcoidy horses.


----------



## touchstone (26 May 2012)

According to this it was 5% Acyclovir that was used :- http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21493530

OP, just hope that it works for you fingers crossed and I'm sure you'll do what is best for him whatever the outcome.


----------



## flyingfeet (26 May 2012)

Just to say check out pound shops as they have 5% aciclovir cream for £1 (USA = acyclovir, I don't say color either!!!)


----------



## R.A.H (28 June 2012)

Thought I would give you all an update on my boy. A girl at the college have taken him on, he is going to live with their old boy on their yard. They are going to treat his ear once more and then go from there. They are having loads of fun with him. I'm really pleased that he has gone to a nice home and has been given another chance.


----------



## rhino (28 June 2012)

That is good news, you must be relieved. Thank you for doing what you could for him, many others wouldn't have x


----------



## Venevidivici (28 June 2012)

Excellent news Hope he has a long&lovely new life&ditto above for you trying for him


----------



## Bikerchickone (28 June 2012)

That's wonderful news, I'm so glad you found him a good home. Thanks for the update


----------



## Queenbee (28 June 2012)

Fantastic outcome op, only just seen this thread, glad you're boy has a loving home, with someone who obviously already knows him and has fallen in love with him, here's hoping the cream works for him and if he ever needs a bit more ear, he can have some of bens donkey size ears... He has plenty to spare x


----------



## KSR (28 June 2012)

Thanks for the update.. Always liked this horse c


----------



## R.A.H (28 June 2012)

They really do love and adore him, and he is the same. When he sees the girl from the college he does a little nicker and is pleased to see her. I didn't want him to just go to anyone, it had to be someone that knew him and they have seen his sarcoids go from bad to worse.


----------



## Littlelegs (29 June 2012)

I'm really pleased to hear its worked out for you.


----------



## bumper (29 June 2012)

R.A.H said:



			Thought I would give you all an update on my boy. A girl at the college have taken him on, he is going to live with their old boy on their yard. They are going to treat his ear once more and then go from there. They are having loads of fun with him. I'm really pleased that he has gone to a nice home and has been given another chance.
		
Click to expand...

That's fantastic, I'm delighted for you.


----------



## Ladydragon (29 June 2012)

Just read this thread and it was good to see a positive update R.A.H....  Fingers crossed your boy has a settled and long term home with his new carers...  It must be quite a weight off your mind... 

Out of curiosity, if anyone has any know how...  I've never had to deal with sarcoids but looking at the pics - the new growth appears to be at the edge of the previous treatment site...  If a laser/surgical option was used which also included a decent margin of healthy tissue (even if that meant to the base of the ear), would that reduce the chances of recurrence?


----------



## EstherYoung (29 June 2012)

Excellent news. Thanks for the update


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (29 June 2012)

Awww my eyes have filled up reading that. I truly hope his sarcoids don't get any worse and he has a lovely time with his new owner. Well done for all your efforts xx


----------



## cowelldm (6 July 2012)

I didn't read all the posts so maybe this has been suggested to you already but my horse had sarcoids; the first episode was treated with stuff from Liverpool but when she had a recurrence, my vet gave me some blood root paste which cleared her sarcoids up.  She has had 1 or 2 recurrences which have responded to the blood root paste.  I would suggest that you talk to your vet and see if this is an option.  It is much cheaper.  BTW, I bought my first horse knowing she had a sarcoid that was successfully excised; and my second horse had them when I got her but I was confident they could be treated.  So I would say that there is a buyer out there but you might have to give way on the price a little, especially in the current economic situation.


----------



## FairyLights (6 July 2012)

I'm SO PLEASED your horse has found this good home. Both for him and for you. Thank you for the update.


----------

